# Dolla Bell



## Boz (May 18, 2011)

I definately did not expect to be writing in the rainbow bridge this soon and especially for Dolla. I have no idea what happened. I can't believe it. :tears2:

RIP Sweet girl. You were so sassy but I loved you anyway.

Dolla Bell
May 2nd, 2008 - May 18th, 2011


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (May 19, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. Binky free Dolla Bell


----------



## Happi Bun (May 19, 2011)

What an absolute cutie she was! I'm very sorry for your loss.

:rainbow: Binky Free Dolla Bell ink iris:


:rip:


----------



## Pipp (May 19, 2011)

Oh no, so sorry Boz.  



sas :sad:


----------



## JadeIcing (May 19, 2011)

I am so sorry.


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 19, 2011)

Oh my goodness No.

I loved Dolla, hearing all about her.

I'm so sorry Boz.

Binky Free Beautiful Dolla at the Rainbow Bridge:rainbow:.

Susan


----------



## myheart (May 19, 2011)

Oh Breanna, I'm sending all of the hugs in the world to you... :hug:

I'm so sorry to see that sweet little Dolla is gone. I don't think she could have found a better home than with you. It is such a shock to see her posted on the Rainbow Bridge. Such a little troublemaker-girl shouldn't be mentioned here for a long time to come. Who's going to keep you on your toes now...?

Binky Free little Dolla at The Bridge. :rainbow: :bunnyangel:

myheart


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 19, 2011)

We're so sorry for your loss. Our little Bonnie was the same age when she went and we don't know why. We felt kind of cheated. Remember all the good things and the mischief and she'll still be alive in your heart. Rest in peace little girl and binky free.:bunnyangel:


----------



## Boz (May 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone
It's so weird that she is gone. She definitely kept me on my toes! Miss fluffy and adorable, sassy little stinker! I'll miss her breaking her bowls, escaping every cage design I ever made (even if she'd go months without escaping fooling me into thinking I finally won), jumping over four foot pen walls, knocking things off the counter (that was four feet off the ground and she wasn't supposed to be on and managed to get on anyway), getting in the hay bin and peeing/pooping all over in it, throwing her brushes on the floor as I brushed her, her crazy fur, her ears that looked like they had been partly dipped in white paint, the random grey patches of fur that would magically appear on her back when she shed, the list goes on...


----------



## SnowyShiloh (May 20, 2011)

Oh no, I can't believe sweet Dolla is gone  I remember when you got her. What happened? She was so darling! I always wanted to bunnynap her. She was one of my favorite forum bunnies. I loved hearing about her crazy antics. My Kerensa looks a lot like Dolla so I think of her a lot. I'm so sorry


----------



## LuvaBun (May 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry Breanna. Dolla was a real individual, one of a kind bun. And a real cutie too!

Jan


----------



## Yurusumaji (May 20, 2011)

Oh no. 

Binky Free, Dolla Bell. :rainbow:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 22, 2011)

I am so sorry for you loss, what a cute bun.


----------



## Boz (May 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone.
Dolla was such a kick! Hyper, fun and all over the place. She was always right there waiting for attention/treats! Now it seems quiet without her. 

I miss her! Why did she have to go to the rainbow bridge so young?!


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm so sorry, Boz. It's not fair that she left so soon. She was so adorable, like a little stuffed toy, that I can imagine she got away with anything naughty! Give 'em hell at the bridge, Dolla.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 8, 2011)

Hey Deanna, I remember the chats we had about your wild bunnies. I loved Dolla she was so adorable and loved the movie you did of her squeezing through the panels. 

Dolla's passing was so sudden and so unexpected. Dolla I hope my kids Monster and Fluffy found you and you 3 are keeping out of trouble. NOT

Your free now to do anything you want. Missed by everything. Binky Free girl.


----------



## jujub793 (Jun 8, 2011)

So sad!! What special memories you have of her. Sounds like she was a one of a kind bunny


----------

